# Need FI tutorial



## frost_dxb (Aug 6, 2005)

*Need FI & Tunning tutorial*

Hi, I'm looking to know more about FI and Tunning been looking around but could not find any informative thread for beginners if you know any books or videos that are available in the market pls post a link or contacts.

Thanx,


----------



## marvelphx (Mar 23, 2002)

Check out this if you want:

www.my330i.com/boost.php


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

Also check out www.europeancarweb.com Click on the project cars link on the left and get yourself some hot cocoa!


----------

